# A good hairdresser please?!



## pickle1973 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi...

Can anyone recommend a good hairdersser in Dubai please, especially for blonde highlights?!! I don't want to travel back to the UK every 6 weeks just to have my roots done! 

I have looked on previous threads but can't find a name for a good colourist!

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ving-dubai/53981-good-ladies-hairdresser.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...91-can-anyone-recommend-good-hairdresser.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/12414-hair-nails.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...s-living-dubai/34021-im-need-hairdresser.html


I am sure you'll find info on one of these threads (& there are more). I believe Juan does good blonde colour.
-


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Maria Downling - satwa - she is australian so understands blonde (bloody expensive tho)


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

My friend Jenny is a colour specialist, works at Ted Morgan on Palm Jumeirah, does a cracking job.


----------



## pickle1973 (Apr 8, 2010)

Juan? Where is he based, what salon?


----------



## pickle1973 (Apr 8, 2010)

Thnks. Where is Maria based?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Juan is based at Indigo Tower - Jumeirah Lake Towers (I have used him for colour and was not impressed and he keeps going out for a ciggie and then has stinky nictotine fingers)!!!
Maria Dowling is in Satwa by the Dubai Real Estate Centre - she has a website you can check for exact location.


----------



## Brad33 (Mar 31, 2010)

I can reccomend the hair salon at "The one and only"

Had my hair cut and coloured yesterday they did a great job, they are colour specalists.

They are just opposite Media City and their contact number is 04 315 2130.

K


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

pickle1973 said:


> Hi...
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good hairdersser in Dubai please, especially for blonde highlights?!! I don't want to travel back to the UK every 6 weeks just to have my roots done!
> 
> ...


Hi. My most recent exciting discovery in Dubai was finding an affordable but TV quality hair salon. The hairdresser's name is Ahmed, in Sam Beauty in Knowledge Village close to Block 7. He did an amazing job in hair cut and color for me and 2 of my friends. All fancy students from universities around go there.
I'm still excited about my hair after 2 months :clap2:


----------



## cinta (Aug 3, 2010)

pickle1973 said:


> Hi...
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good hairdersser in Dubai please, especially for blonde highlights?!! I don't want to travel back to the UK every 6 weeks just to have my roots done!
> 
> ...




Hi! This is my first post sorry if i have replied incorrectly! but i use amro ladies salon in downtown burj khalifa, they are amazing! for 300 dirhams i got a cut, half head of foils, and blow wave! 
they are located opposite qamardeen hotel next to almaya.. good luck!


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

wandabug said:


> she is australian so understands blonde


lol


----------

